# HLCD Compliments



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

It should also be a part of this subforum that we discuss other elements that help us create a solid sound stage with horns, one of which being strong performers in the midrange and midbass duties. 

What drivers do you use to mate up to your HLCD's and why? 

What was your experience and can you compare them to other products you've used in the HLCD environment? 

Please provide links for easy research for others.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

The first thing I did was toss my center console.(98 Civic Sedan) This definitely helped with reflections and improved imaging. Car is a daily commuter, form follows function.

I use ID's x69's. When I decided I wanted to experiment with high end car audio, I realized that deciding on which drivers to use would make me crazy. ID's horns, uniquely designed for car audio seemed an easy choice. Their x series drivers also seemed a perfect pairing.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@DanMan
You have a pic of your install? I have a 95 Civic that might be using horns. Would love to get some ideas/inspiration with your install.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

First double post!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

IDQ8s
OZ Audio 180s
IDQ8s w/ CX5.25
IDQ8s w/ Rainbow Profi 5.25
IDQ8s w/ Eton 5s (kevlar cone)
IDQ8s w/ custom Paper cone CX5.25

IDQ8s w/ Brax Graphic 6.5
IDQ8s w/ Scan Speak Revelator 7

Custom IDQ neo motor 8s
Genesis Absolute 5

Custom polycone 8s


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

dvsadvocate said:


> @DanMan
> You have a pic of your install? I have a 95 Civic that might be using horns. Would love to get some ideas/inspiration with your install.



I will try to take a pic and post it, since you asked. My kicks are are bit "rough around the edges". They are solid though. I plan to put a finish on them but it really isn't very important to me. If you go to ID's forum and look at the demo/teaching Scion, you can see exactly how I attempted to build my kicks. 

The x69's fit in the kicks beneath the horns where as an 8" driver probably would be too tight. I'm sure using a 6x9 driver raised a lot of eyebrows, but it really was a novel idea on ID's part.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> IDQ8s
> OZ Audio 180s
> IDQ8s w/ CX5.25
> IDQ8s w/ Rainbow Profi 5.25
> ...


What was your favorite pairing? Were your favorites ones that won the most?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

my favorite was my Eclipse when I did IDQ8s in the doors and the Brax Graphic 6s. I dont recall much about the 1st grouping which was my Integra. the only problem I had which was frustrating was the IDQ8 was hard to get to blend well with the midrange. But I loved how those 6s sounded

I loved my Neo8s but was never a huge fan of the sound of revelators.

plus over the years and the more education I get about sound, my tastes have changed significantly.

So I may have loved how something sounded at the time, but wouldnt like it very much now


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> my favorite was my Eclipse when I did IDQ8s in the doors and the Brax Graphic 6s. I dont recall much about the 1st grouping which was my Integra. the only problem I had which was frustrating was the IDQ8 was hard to get to blend well with the midrange. But I loved how those 6s sounded
> 
> I loved my Neo8s but was never a huge fan of the sound of revelators.
> 
> ...


Still love horns? I'm guessing yes... 
However, do you plan to compete with horns? 

Kelvin


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Still love horns? I'm guessing yes...
> However, do you plan to compete with horns?
> 
> Kelvin


The 2 championships I have won were all with Horns.
several 2nds all with conventional speakers

so you decide


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Most of the configurations were a 2-way front with an 8". This is some of them:













I also have some IDQ8, one-off TC Sound 8s, and a few others. 


Of those, my favorite were the JBL 2118, B&C 8NDL51 and the 18Sound 8MB400. In a 3-way front, JBL 2105 and JBL 500GTi were my favorites. 

I have a rare pair of 18Sound 8NMB420 that I still haven't tried. 

8NMB420 - High Output MB Neodymium Driver


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> Most of the configurations were a 2-way front with an 8". This is some of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice selection you have there. Where did you normally high-pass the pro audio midbass drivers?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My absolute favorite midranges were some 8" paper units Matt made for me. Wow were those things ever the ****...

Second favorite are the Audax PR170M0s. Everyone who heard my car with those midranges loved them.

I've used Excels, CX6s, Eton 7s, Revelator 7s, PHL,...and god knows what else, but those AUdax with the horns were magical.

Midbasses- all of the above minus the Audax and PHL. IDQ8s, ID8s.

I bet if you did a 3 way system with the Audax midranges and the JBL 2118s...the dynamics would slap the person in he next lane over.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

fish said:


> Nice selection you have there. Where did you normally high-pass the pro audio midbass drivers?


80-100hz with at least a 24dB slope.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> My absolute favorite midranges were some 8" paper units Matt made for me. Wow were those things ever the ****...
> 
> Second favorite are the Audax PR170M0s. Everyone who heard my car with those midranges loved them.
> 
> ...


How low did you cross those Audax?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

175 at 24 dB. They were on a Linear Power 2.2...and got LOUD.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> 175 at 24 dB. They were on a Linear Power 2.2...and got LOUD.


I was looking at these with some interest a while back. Where did you have them low-passed at?

What were the things you liked better about these Audax's than having the horns playing these same frequencies. I ask because i thought horns were the ultimate in dynamics. Was it this (dynamics) or something else?


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Dear Friends,

Do you have any pictures with your horns, when you win the champion title?

Do you use a waveguide board as diffuser, that put under the front seat?
Do you have any pictures?

Thank you.

Regards,

Mr. David
Email : [email protected]
Indonesia


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

bursabaju said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Do you have any pictures with your horns, when you win the champion title?
> 
> ...


If you search a little, there's a thread that shows horn installs 

Kelvin


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

DanMan said:


> The first thing I did was toss my center console.(98 Civic Sedan) This definitely helped with reflections and improved imaging. Car is a daily commuter, form follows function.


pics??


----------

